# QLD GC Magic May



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Well i went for another try and what do you know i got lucky again. Was gr8 fun and yet another special moment for me on my yak. It certainly had the drag screaming and fought hard. I have been working hard in my garage perfecting my homemade rigs and it seems to be helping with my baits swimming perfectly. Was much smaller than the one earlier this month and longer, but more slender than last weeks fish. It weighed less at 11kg. The swell is dropping, but it is still up a bit.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry Chris - disallowed. It has to be on the new mat viewtopic.php?f=51&t=61138 :lol:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Sorry Chris - disallowed. It has to be on the new mat viewtopic.php?f=51&t=61138 :lol:


Sounds good Trev but i am waiting for the 2m special or at least 1.8m.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Great fish,
wish there as something in the cold NSW bitting.....

Is there a posibility of showing that famous straight swimming rig?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Game fisher said:


> Great fish,
> wish there as something in the cold NSW bitting.....
> 
> Is there a posibility of showing that famous straight swimming rig?


Ha ha not a chance Louis, i keep it under lock and key mate, lol.
Definitely a lot of work and experimentation to get it right, but when the tail wiggles the fish just can't resist.
Thanks mate and yeah soz for being a bit discrete; i don't think you need any help, by the looks of your pics.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Solid fish mate, well done once again Chris


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

NICE


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

nice one Chris !! makes me pretty keen to come to yours for a fresh feed of yummy fish


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

whoooooo needs some therapy :lol: ill look for a FISHAHOLICS CLUB HERE ON THE GOLDIE FOR YA CARNIE ;-)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Clearly proves that carnster can, and often.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Safa said:


> whoooooo needs some therapy :lol: ill look for a FISHAHOLICS CLUB HERE ON THE GOLDIE FOR YA CARNIE ;-)


Hi my name is Chris and i am addicted to fishing!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

carnster said:


> Safa said:
> 
> 
> > whoooooo needs some therapy :lol: ill look for a FISHAHOLICS CLUB HERE ON THE GOLDIE FOR YA CARNIE ;-)
> ...


 :lol: yip mate and you said its only a addiction when you try give it up ,so does that mean you stopping and leaving some for us?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> Chris,
> 
> It's time to get that go pro working and put up a video of your rig making process from start to finish. Throw in all the tips including how to get a neat haywire twist if thats what your using, god knows mine look like a birds nest half the time. If you have different rigs for live v dead, Spotties to Wahoo & Cobes let us know the different sizes tackle required.
> 
> Come on you're a Teacher ... its time you gave us some lessons on how you do it, not just the results


Yeah i am sorry for being a tad selfish and somewhat secretive/protective of my techniques, but ask me any maths question and i will be happy to answer it.
I have been known to spill my guts on a few occasions to certain anglers and i have given a few little hints in the footage and in my written reports.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Safa said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Safa said:
> ...


Spot on Clive my passion is fishing and i am not planning on backing off.
Being able to survice on minimal sleep helps with lots of late night marking and early morn quickies (fishing trips that is).


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2013)

Lazybugger,

if you are having trouble with the haywire twists, this is the tool for you. http://www.wellsystackle.com/sunshop/in ... ail&p=1433


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> Chris,
> 
> It's time to get that go pro working and put up a video of your rig making process from start to finish. Throw in all the tips including how to get a neat haywire twist if thats what your using, god knows mine look like a birds nest half the time. If you have different rigs for live v dead, Spotties to Wahoo & Cobes let us know the different sizes tackle required.
> 
> Come on you're a Teacher ... its time you gave us some lessons on how you do it, not just the results


comon cris, sharing is caring, didn't mother teach u this, we want a full teachers instructional video. If u put up a special rig video i might even report on headland mackerel out of the yak and show some 30kg monsters hooked 20m from the rocks all video! these special pilly rigs u speak of might even catch a few birds down palmy lane for the lads

nice fish again mate, i think IMO more fish are caught when u take more care with the setup of rigs as u seem to be proving oh and it helps your out there doing the kye hurst paddle thing most days, you'll have a sexy hoff body soon.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Hi Sam, mate what you guys do is truly hard core, especially with the bronzies. If i am going into the water, i will be on my yak.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2013)

Thats crazy mate , you smacked up three of these in no time , too good


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

You are really putting in the effort-You deserve the rewards.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

You are really putting in the effort-You deserve the rewards.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

You are really putting in the effort-You deserve the rewards.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Kanganoe x 3!


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

Makes me want to man up, buy an AI, brave the toothies and head out from portland to catch a SBT. Well done. Again!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done again Carnie


----------

